

Ask PG: May I please have my IP unblocked? - dsrguru

Last night while writing a tool for Hacker News, my test code crawled through several pages of HN in rapid succession, resulting in an IP ban.  I've since changed the test code to wait a while between requests to prevent server strain, but I would like to be able to return to HN on my own machine.  I sent you an email with my IP address.  Thanks in advance.
======
noahc
I think this is automatic and i was usually unblocked in a few (12ish hours)

